

Threatpost Podcast w/ Nate Lawson on Side Channels, EM, Smart Cards, Web Crypto - tptacek
http://threatpost.com/blogs/nate-lawson-crypto-flaws-web-application-security-and-selling-hardware-bugs

======
tptacek
Money point:

One of the problems with cryptography is, you have timing channel vectors that
are so minute and hard to measure that they don't look exploitable; the
measurements you'd need to take are drowned by latency and jitter. But someone
can come up with a novel application of signal processing --- an advance in a
totally different discipline from crypto --- and suddenly an attack that was
impractical can be modeled and made practical.

This stuff is just awesome to think about.

